
ARMageddon: How Your Smartphone CPU Breaks Software-Level Security and Privacy - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KsnFWejpQg
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5g5brq/armaged...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/5g5brq/armageddon_how_your_smartphone_cpu_breaks/)

[https://cyber.wtf/2016/06/16/cache-side-channel-attacks-
cpu-...](https://cyber.wtf/2016/06/16/cache-side-channel-attacks-cpu-design-
as-a-security-problem/)

[https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/980.pdf](https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/980.pdf)

[https://github.com/IAIK/armageddon/tree/master/libflush](https://github.com/IAIK/armageddon/tree/master/libflush)

